# Richmond VA area haunters



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I wasn't exactly sure where to post this, but I'm certain the sysops will put it where it needs to be. Anyway....I'm sure many of you know my old friend Rucker Posey from Richmond, VA. Ruck has been haunting for decades now and over the years has built up quite an inventory of various props. He is now wanting to downsize and clear out many of his items. I am not going to try and list an inventory what all he has, but I am going to post his e-mail address and you can contact him directly since only he knows what is available. What I would suggest is that if you have a need, contact him and give him an idea of what your theme is and he can then tell you if and what he may have. His e-mail address is [email protected]

Rucker is a great guy, and very easy to talk to. If you happen to make it to Ironstock in the past you might be most familiar with Rucker's Munster Koach and Dragula. And if you have seen them in person, you will get an idea of the type of quality and detail he puts into everything he builds, props included. So, drop him a line. You can also check out his Kars here:
http://munsterkars.com/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mmmmm, it's only a 3 hour drive for me, maybe I should check this out.  Thanks for the info Ironman.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I need to check him out he being a home town boy.


----------

